# Verbindungsproblem zur Strato Datenbank



## Drakan (11. Juli 2007)

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit schon einmal im Voraus, falls es bereits einen ähnlichen Thread schon gibt, beziehungsweise es hier vielleicht nicht hin passt. Die Suchfunktion hat jedenfalls keine Treffer ergeben. Aber man weis ja nie ...

Mein Problem ist folgendes, ich habe mir ein Strato Dynamex Webpaket zugelegt auf dem ich eine Datembank angelegt habe. Diese Datenbank versuche ich über eine verbindung.inc.php anzusprechen. In dieser steht folgender Quelltext:

mysql_connect("server","root","passwort")or die("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen");
(natürlich für server, root und passwort die entsprechenden Werte)

mysql_select_db("name der Datenbank") or die ("DB-Auswahl fehlgeschlagen");

Das Problem ist das Strato den internen Aufbau anders geregelt hat. Nach einem mehr oder minder hilfreichen Gespräch mit einem Stratomitarbeiter, erfuhr ich das der Aufbau wohl in etwa wie folgt sein muss:

mysql_connect("server","Datenbankname","Datenbankbenutzer","passwort")or die("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen");

Und später muss dann noch der Pfad zur Datenbank eingetragen werden. Wo allerdings war aus dem Gespräch nicht herauszufinden.

Und nun die eigentliche Frage weis jemand was ich ändern muss, um die Datenbank mit der verbindung.inc.php zu erreichen.


----------



## Iches (11. Juli 2007)

Also die Leute die bei Strato arbeiten haben eigentlich keine Ahnung, so wie ich das mal feststellen musste. Also es sollte eigentlich mit dem ersten funktionen, also sowie hier:


```
$db = mysql_connect("$host", "$mysqlname", "$mysqlpass");
mysql_select_db("$mysqldb",$db);
```

Wahrscheinlich liegt dein Fehler woanders.


----------



## Drakan (11. Juli 2007)

Tja die Frage dürfte demnach sein wo der Fehler liegt. Auf jeden Fall ist es schön, dass ich mit meinem ersten Aufbau gar nicht so falsch lag ^^. Vieleicht wirst du ja aus der Fehlerausgabe schlau, tu mir bitte den Gefallen und geh bitte mal auf  www.coswig-eagles.de . Würdest mir einen riesen Gefallen tun .


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Bist Du Dir sicher dass der Server "rdbms.webmailer.de" heisst?
In den FAQ steht nämlich etwas von "rdbms.strato.de".
Um ganz sicher zu gehen solltest Du mal in der Datenbankverwaltung nachsehen.
webmailder.de hört sich nämlich eher nach einer Weboberfläche für den Mailserver an.


Drakan hat gesagt.:


> Nach einem mehr oder minder hilfreichen Gespräch mit einem Stratomitarbeiter, erfuhr ich das der Aufbau wohl in etwa wie folgt sein muss:
> 
> mysql_connect("server","Datenbankname","Datenbankbenutzer","passwort")or die("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen");


Kein Wunder dass das Gespräch nicht hilfreich war, denn die ersten 3 Angaben sind "Server", "Benutzername" und "Passwort".

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## andy72 (12. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich muss DrDau recht geben, ich bin selbst Strato-Kunde und mein DB-Zugang ist tatsächlich über rdbms.strato.de und funktioniert auchmit "normalen" mysql_connect() und mysql_select_db() 

LG
Andy


----------



## Drakan (13. Juli 2007)

Ähm, ja ist alles soweit richtig das Problem ist nur folgendes, das hier ist der Quelltext der in der verbindung.inc.php drin steht:

mysql_connect("*rdbms.strato.de*","DB294760","**********")or die("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen");

 ich verbinde mich zu rdbms.strato.de aber der bringt mir trotzdem den Quatsch ?!

Warning: mysql_connect() [function.mysql-connect]: Can't connect to MySQL server on 'rdbms.webmailer.de' (4) in /mnt/web1/30/11/51566511/htdocs/verbindung.inc.php on line 4

Ihr könnt sicher nachvollziehen das das ein wenig frustrierend ist.
Gibt es sonst noch eine Idee woran es liegen könnte oder was man verändern muss?


----------



## Flex (13. Juli 2007)

Hast du die Datei auch wieder hochgeladen und die alte ersetzt?


----------



## Drakan (13. Juli 2007)

Jup, als das nicht geklappt hat, habe ich sogar erst die alte verbindung.inc.php gelöscht bevor ich die neue hochgeladen habe. Mit dem selben Ergebnis.  
Das ist alles so frustierend.


----------



## Testus (19. September 2017)

Hallo Draken,

dieses Problem hatte ich auch. 
Die Gespräche mit dem Support bei Strato, immer nett und freundlich, aber leider ohne Kompetenz. 

Lösung: 
Beachte bitte die richtige Schreibweise bei deinen Zugangsdaten.
Groß.- Kleinschreibung beim Datenbanknamen und dem Benutzer meine ich damit.

Dann sollte alles funktionieren.

Gruß Testus


----------

